# Computer Shops in Andalucia/ monthly payment documents



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

I need to buy a new laptop and from what I remember it was cheaper in Spain than here in Port, however I want to check them out online before I go down to the costa del sol next week, I remember there were a few boulanger shops in Marbella/fuengerola/malaga but they changed name last year, does anybody know the new name and/or website

Also does anybody know what are the usual documents required for getting credit to be able to buy these over a year or 18 months

Thanks

tom


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I believe "Worten Electronics" bought out Boulanger in the summer?? Dunno the website, dunno anything lol - well I am blonde!! I just remember seeing the name change on the one behind Ikea in Málaga


Jo xxx


----------



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

Thanks Jo


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

jojo said:


> I believe "Worten Electronics" bought out Boulanger in the summer?? Dunno the website, dunno anything lol - well I am blonde!! I just remember seeing the name change on the one behind Ikea in Málaga
> 
> 
> Jo xxx



Love the ... behind Ikea directions, if you were a man it would be the one behind the Red Lion lol 

Maidenx


----------



## malagaman2005 (Apr 23, 2008)

mayotom said:


> I need to buy a new laptop and from what I remember it was cheaper in Spain than here in Port, however I want to check them out online before I go down to the costa del sol next week, I remember there were a few boulanger shops in Marbella/fuengerola/malaga but they changed name last year, does anybody know the new name and/or website
> 
> Also does anybody know what are the usual documents required for getting credit to be able to buy these over a year or 18 months
> 
> ...


Tienda de electrodomesticos, multimedia y entretenimiento - Worten
www.mediamarkt.es
Urende.es
www.pccity.es


----------



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

Thanks man


----------

